

9 hour deploy and counting. Major UK retail site – still down as stores open. - joombar
http://www.argos.co.uk

======
joombar
I realise not the usual format for a story. But to Gawk... in this world of
zero downtime deploys this is remarkable.

As the sun rises in the UK, this is half the business shut down during
business hours.

